
How to lose $8k worth of Bitcoin in 15 minutes with Verizon and Coinbase.com - jpatokal
https://medium.com/@CodyBrown/how-to-lose-8k-worth-of-bitcoin-in-15-minutes-with-verizon-and-coinbase-com-ba75fb8d0bac
======
WrtCdEvrydy
Before opening: Phone was ported somewhere, SMS was hijacked for two-factor...
and I was right.

